
Facebook is Open-sourcing PyText for faster NLP development - ahhegazy77
https://code.fb.com/ai-research/pytext-open-source-nlp-framework/
======
stochastic_monk
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18682627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18682627)

